# Shrimp Meet tonight in Markham



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a shrimp meet tonight in Markham, thought people might be interested.

Place: ShrimpFever store (See link for directions http://www.shrimpfever.com/contact/)
Date & Time: 8pm - 10pm, May 30, 2013
Who: Anyone who is interested in shrimps


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Wish I could meet up with you guys, but I'm working late.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

No worry, you can come anytime ;-) And if you start one in Barrie, I'll come too to support you.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

I just found out.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks randy ill make it down some time soon and catch up on all the gossip. Maybe on Tommy's next shrimp order.


----------

